# what should i do?/saving bettas/fungis



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i went to a petstore today and they had some bettas, and man they looked like crap.
they were covered, I MEAN covered in fungis, like an algea but white.

there was like five or six bettas, they looked to be in pretty good shape except for the fact of the fungi.
the bettas were very pretty, there was a pretty white, red (cant remember the rest, the red one stood out because he was suffering, little side fins straight out, with lots of fungis) should i go and get the bettas? i should be able to get them for free (i dont know about the white one though, he didnt have to much fungis o him, but then again he is white) and bring them home, treat them, nurish them with leetuce, earthworms, frozen bloodworms, some live brine, and get them in nice condition if they dont die on me.
and then i would bring the poor buggers to a better store. i have two great LFS around, very very nice fish.

shold i rescue the bettas? or not. i would love to take the bettas home and try to save them, jus wondering if it wise?

is there a fish saver club from abuisers? if so i need to join!!!

them bettas need my help!!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

if you saw some bettas like that would you take them? or would you let them rot at the store, until they die of stress/fungis?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally if I had the money and room I would save them.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

If you have tanks for them, go for it. I would try some Pimafix for the fungus. Make sure you have enough space though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have separate tanks or bowls, you can try. I would never put a sick fish in with my healthy fish. Also, dunk your nets and stuff in methylene blue or bleach so you don't spread disease. Fungus usually doesn't attack healthy fish, but other things can mimic fungus or they can carry another infection along with the fungus.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i have 3 halfG bowls i can use, and then 3 cup jars, but what they are in now would be like triple the space if i put them in the jars, i will also see what i can scrounge up for other tanks


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

If you take them, I would be sure to do 100% water changes daily. If you can handle that, then take them. That's alot of work though...


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I would definitely try to save them. They are living things and deserve a chance anyway. 

If you have the space and time, I think you are just the person to pull it off.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i have some conditioner, i got more today. i can handle the 100% water changes every day (so just dump the water out, and then dump the fish back in right?) 

later if i am able to get the bettas today, (which i should...) i will take some pictures. show you all the damage them jerks have done


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I hate to say this, but I would not get them unless you can get them completely free. Give your money to the good lfs instead.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i went there today and the dude at the counter said he ''sold em'', they either culled em or someone saw the bettas the same way i did. makes me wonder.....


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Unless they died, then he sends them back to his supplier for a refund.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am quite mad i didnt get em', woulda gave me something to do...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Save The Bettas!


----------

